# Bottle Baby Boers



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

I have recently bought two Fullblood doe kids who are bottle babies. I know for sure the red doe has been bottle fed prior to me buying her but the traditional is more skittish and doesn't want the bottle, leading me to believe that they pulled her from her dam in order to get her sold and told me I could bottle feed her. They're both super healthy and extremely well bred kids. So two questions:

1.) how much milk would you feed a two month old boer who is healthy? She doesn't seem to be getting too too little but just want to make sure I give enough for them to reach their full growth.

2.) do you have any tips for getting a stubborn kid to take the bottle? I'm afraid she will just wean herself and then be too small of a doe for the rest of her life LOL.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How much were the other people feeding the bottle baby? If they are 2 months old, you are probably going to have a hard time getting the other one to drink the bottle. Are they eating grain?


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

They didn't tell me that. I have been giving her approx. 10 oz twice a day because that's all she seems to want. I've never had bottle babies before and I guess you never really think about how much they actually drink when it's left up to them. 

The other kid still won't take a bottle. Yes she's starting to eat grain fine but I just don't want her growth to be thrown off or whatever due to her early weaning if she doesn't take it soon.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With taking her from her mom so late, there is a good chance she will never take a bottle from you. You can look for milk pellets. Or find a higher protein pellet and feed it free choice.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks for the help! Based on what I've told you, their age (2 months) and how they're super healthy, do you have any thing in mind that I need to absolutely get for them or have done? Cocci prevention? Vaccines? Etc.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can get fecals done, to make sure there's no parasite issues going on. They'll need loose minerals too...


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I have weaned my boers at 2 months many times and they grow just fine. Almost all my boys are always weaned by 2 months actually. Just give her grain and I bet she will be fine.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

How much grain would you give? I'm just letting them try it now as they're being weird about it like most babies are for a while. So I've just been doing a handful but when they start eating it all, how much should I feed them?


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

If you want them to grow well and they can handle it give them all they want 2 times a day. Good hay and always clean water.


----------



## erikrarn (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks


----------

